# You Want A 150-180 Buck Here It Is



## golden acres (Nov 17, 2005)

If you want a big Mexico buck here is the deal, I got a new ranch this week and the owner is going to let me and 3 people come down on the 10th to hunt. this is how its going to work, Just to hunt is 700.00 if you shoot its going to cost you 4500.00 more if you dont shoot you don't pay anything more than the 700.00. the ranch is 12,000 acres and is one hour from the border they have guns on the ranch but if you want to bring your gun it's 200.00 more and I'll need to get some paperwork from you. They have alot of 150s and some 160s and a couple of book deer, I told the owner today to start corning the roads and get the cowboys to watch the roads. the hunts is 5 days and there is a house on the ranch all the food will be split 4 ways. call me asap 713-294-8609
www.TexasAndMexicoHunting.com Jeff.


----------



## Bug_Power (Jul 14, 2005)

So just to look is $700 plus food? Pulling the trigger is $4500 more correct?


----------



## golden acres (Nov 17, 2005)

to hunt is 700 and yes 4500 to kill a deer I think we can talk him down a little, where else can you go to kill a book deer for 5200.00


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

So now its up to almost 6000 to hunt and kill a deer( probably a 15o ) in 5 days with your own gun. Book deer aint as plentiful as you think. 
But that aint bad for a BOOK deer, if you can get one.
Keep us posted if you go........Good Luck


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> So now its up to almost 6000 to hunt and kill a deer( probably a 15o )


Unbelieveable.....if you got it though, more power to ya!

Brian


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

The Briscoe-Cochina and Catarina ranches run package hunts at about this price, no trophy fees. They put several 170+s down a year on low fence.


golden acres said:


> to hunt is 700 and yes 4500 to kill a deer I think we can talk him down a little, where else can you go to kill a book deer for 5200.00


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Hey Howell*

Are you hijacking this thread?

James Herman


----------



## capthook (Aug 8, 2004)

*Better idea*

For $4000, I just booked a Namibia hunt for 10 days which includes food, lodging & trophy fees for: Gemsbok, Kudu, Impala, warthog and Zebra. Airfare is $1200, so I can hunt Texas for a 150+ class whitetail or Africa for 10 days and 5 animals for the same price. That's not a tough decision.

I guess if I add up the corn, gas, feeders, stands, time, etc. for each whitetail I've killed, it's probably about $4000/yr., or $400/lb. for the meat. LOL!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

James Howell said:


> The Briscoe-Cochina and Catarina ranches run package hunts at about this price, no trophy fees. They put several 170+s down a year on low fence.


 It is a bit higher to hunt on those ranches. They should be finished on the Catarina for this year and on the Briscoe Tordillo, which has produced some whoppers. I posted some of the deer they have taken this year on this thread.

In the interest of full disclosure I have hunted with John Austin (leases primarily and not package hunts) for many years and he is the one that runs the hunts on the Catarina and the Cochina.

I aplogize to the original poster for the Thread Hijack -- Good Luck in Mexico and I hope you find a monster. There are certainly some down there.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

capthook said:


> For $4000, I just booked a Namibia hunt for 10 days which includes food, lodging & trophy fees for: Gemsbok, Kudu, Impala, warthog and Zebra. Airfare is $1200, so I can hunt Texas for a 150+ class whitetail or Africa for 10 days and 5 animals for the same price. That's not a tough decision.
> 
> I guess if I add up the corn, gas, feeders, stands, time, etc. for each whitetail I've killed, it's probably about $4000/yr., or $400/lb. for the meat. LOL!


 That's a really good price on airfare. Who are you hunting with and when do you go? There are some very friendly people in Namibia.


----------



## golden acres (Nov 17, 2005)

I have been hunting in Mexico for 12 years around Sabinas Coah. and Have killed 170 class deer. This ranch has them I have seen them with my two eyes, that why I got the ranch. you go to the Catarina its 4500 plus and you pay it even if you don't get a deer, this hunt is 700.00 plus gun 200.00 plus food so what 1000, for 5 days in Mexico for a chance at 170 or 180 on a ranch that has not been hunted in 4 years.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

golden acres said:


> I have been hunting in Mexico for 12 years around Sabinas Coah. and Have killed 170 class deer. This ranch has them I have seen them with my two eyes, that why I got the ranch. you go to the Catarina its 4500 plus and you pay it even if you don't get a deer, this hunt is 700.00 plus gun 200.00 plus food so what 1000, for 5 days in Mexico for a chance at 170 or 180 on a ranch that has not been hunted in 4 years.


 It sounds like you have taken some really nice bucks. I'd love to see some pictures if you have them.

And you are completely correct that you pay on the Catarina whether you shoot or not. As I said before, sorry to hijack your thread.


----------



## golden acres (Nov 17, 2005)

As I said I just pick up the ranch so I don't have any pics but you can go to my site and see some bucks. www.TexasAndMexicoHunting.com


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

golden acres said:


> As I said I just pick up the ranch so I don't have any pics but you can go to my site and see some bucks. www.TexasAndMexicoHunting.com


 Sorry -- I meant the bucks you personally had taken not the ones on the new ranch. I'll check the website.

Again, good luck on the new ranch.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Ok now I get it.................................................................


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

buckduster said:


> Maybe you could start your own thread about this since you are a pro Helms.


I cant believe you said that.........
I dont know where you came from but helms as you call him has always been one of the most curtious people on this site.
He aint near the Arse hole I am.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

buckduster said:


> Maybe both of y'all can start your own thresd then and call it the arse hole thread.


Man this is gettin good.
But I know boys will be boys................
Maybe one of these days when you grow up , you can kill a big deer and be as good as we are.


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Copenhagen Alert Please!!!!*

nms



buckduster said:


> Maybe both of y'all can start your own thresd then and call it the arse hole thread.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*I love it when*

you get invited to go to someones land for 700$...............Where do I sign up??

Why don't you just become a board sponsor and quit acting like you are doing us all a favor?

BTW, do you have to pay to go on this hunt and if so what is your trophy fee????


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Well....I said I wasn't gonna do it.....I won't...I won't.....the HELL I WON"T!!!!!!!!

Please ADD me and my family to the PRO-HELM team. He stands as one of the best contribuitors and gentlemen on this Forum......My wife and I owe him a lot for the help, encouragement and complements he always gives to us and the other 2coolers on this board!!!!

I gotta stop now...I made a promise to a moderator. But I will say that comment was uncalled for!!!!!


----------



## golden acres (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks guys I like spending time putting this up there for you guys ( robowader ) to talk to me like that. Didnt your mom tell you if you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all. You need to go to your day lease and kill that big spike that you got on your camera and leave the trophy hunts to us.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

You need to become a site sponsor before you go advertising hunts on this board.


----------



## golden acres (Nov 17, 2005)

I tried to but I have not recieved anything back on it

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Ok, My bad.


----------



## buckduster (Jul 26, 2005)

whats wrong with spikes? Do you cull them or not? j/k


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

golden acres said:


> *Thanks guys I like spending time putting this up there for you guys* ( robowader ) to talk to me like that. Didnt your mom tell you if you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all. You need to go to your day lease and kill that big spike that you got on your camera and leave the trophy hunts to us.


What; is this another favor????

"I got a new ranch this week and the owner is going to let me and 3 people come down on the 10th to hunt" 

This was the 2nd sentence on your original post. Now once again; what is your price going to be just GO TO THE RANCH???? 700$ I highly doubt it. Trophy fee?????? I would guess you probably would not shoot becuase you are trying to be the outfitter. So once again quit acting like you are doing us a favor.

[/QUOTE]You need to go to your day lease and kill that big spike that you got on your camera and leave the trophy hunts to us.[/QUOTE] 
I won't even go here......................You are just ruining your credability on this board.

BTW, where did you see a picture of a spike at????????


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Bill deleted this thread because you guys weren't playing nice. I would have deleted two threads in it where someone decided to drop down to the level of calling folks names or personally attacking another member...not going to happen on this board guys.

Thanks Bill for being on the ball...I wasn't able to get to the board and I apologize for you having to come to our Hunting Board and moderate the members here.

Keep it nice guys; I can't think of but one time that I've had to close a thread here and it was for much of the same that was going on in this one.

TH


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks trout,








Guys lets keep the discussion civil, and the criticism constructive.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

golden acres said:


> I tried to but I have not recieved anything back on it
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


there's a permanent link on the homepage concerning sponsorship, and I replied to your email within 3 hours. Y'all have to realize, I have a real job, and 2cool comes 2nd to it.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*lol*



> You need to go to your day lease and kill that big spike that you got on your camera and leave the trophy hunts to us.


LOL, thats about the funniest and most arrogant thing Ive ever read here. I almost forgot spikes taste like **** and them 170's are pure delicasy. Some of us here arent interested in horns. I can look down in my shorts and not feel the need to go shoot a giant WT. I just like to eat venison and spend my cash on my kids, I dont need to compensate by putting a big set of horns on the wall. Please sir dont assume everyone here shares the same ideals as you. Ive never been able to get the flour to stick to the horns myself. lol Have a good day, but check the ego at the door please.

Z


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

********* said:


> Ive never been able to get the flour to stick to the horns myself. lol Have a good day, but check the ego at the door please.
> 
> Z


That there is funny stuff, the horns are kinda tough when the flour does stick.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Big sigh......................*

Chief, Consider the source. It obviously will not be stopped. Crying shame too. Mr. Helm, Thanks for posting up. Some of us (probably most of us) appreciate it and you! Tight lines, Guy



chiefcharlie said:


> Well....I said I wasn't gonna do it.....I won't...I won't.....the HELL I WON"T!!!!!!!!
> 
> Please ADD me and my family to the PRO-HELM team. He stands as one of the best contribuitors and gentlemen on this Forum......My wife and I owe him a lot for the help, encouragement and complements he always gives to us and the other 2coolers on this board!!!!
> 
> I gotta stop now...I made a promise to a moderator. But I will say that comment was uncalled for!!!!!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

The *&^%%$(& Posts were deleted and I'm thankful....so its back to camp with my temper in check....thanks.

Besides.....I'm out of greenies to give out and my I.O.U. list just keeps growing.
Between Robo and Zac I'm in greenie hoc.....Back to lurking now.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*yeppers*



Blue Water Ho said:


> That there is funny stuff, the horns are kinda tough when the flour does stick.


Its just sad to me what is important to some. This is my trophy, not even a shooter on some guys places. But its my trophy because of the memory. I was hunting with my wife, hadnt seen squat in hours and she wanted to go back to the cabin. I told her just to hang in there till dark and we'd go. A few minutes later this feller stepped out and was the best we'd ever seen on our 300 acre low fenced hill country lease. I shot and he ran like hades. The wife and I spent over an hour lookin for him in that hill country thick stuff. Sometimes on hand and knee and we finally found him. Not a big B&C score but the most memorable animal Ive ever taken. I just feel too many people these days score thier life based on B&C or a boga grip. I sat in a stand yesterday and didnt shoot squat and loved it. Those few deep breaths in God's Country were my trophy that day.

Z


----------



## whymel (Oct 14, 2004)

********* said:


> LOL, thats about the funniest and most arrogant thing Ive ever read here. I almost forgot spikes taste like **** and them 170's are pure delicasy. Some of us here arent interested in horns. I can look down in my shorts and not feel the need to go shoot a giant WT. I just like to eat venison and spend my cash on my kids, I dont need to compensate by putting a big set of horns on the wall. Please sir dont assume everyone here shares the same ideals as you. Ive never been able to get the flour to stick to the horns myself. lol Have a good day, but check the ego at the door please.
> 
> Z





> Its just sad to me what is important to some. This is my trophy, not even a shooter on some guys places. But its my trophy because of the memory. I was hunting with my wife, hadnt seen squat in hours and she wanted to go back to the cabin. I told her just to hang in there till dark and we'd go. A few minutes later this feller stepped out and was the best we'd ever seen on our 300 acre low fenced hill country lease. I shot and he ran like hades. The wife and I spent over an hour lookin for him in that hill country thick stuff. Sometimes on hand and knee and we finally found him. Not a big B&C score but the most memorable animal Ive ever taken. I just feel too many people these days score thier life based on B&C or a boga grip. I sat in a stand yesterday and didnt shoot squat and loved it. Those few deep breaths in God's Country were my trophy that day.


Zac, thank you sir.... first greenie i ever give out, goes to you my friend....


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*LOL @ Gator*



********* said:


> Please sir dont assume everyone here shares the same ideals as you. Ive never been able to get the flour to stick to the horns myself. lol Have a good day, but check the ego at the door please.
> 
> Z


Love it.

I think that the majority see the point in my post and I hope not to run you off Mr. Acres; but please take a deep breath and re-read your posts.

However; not to put more gas on the fire(however it proabably is and I have been around long enough that people expect it); I would still like to know if you have to pay the 700 to watch? Once again; re-read your posts. Here is a qoute so that you don't forget. 
"I got a new ranch this week and the owner is going to let me and 3 people come down on the 10th to hunt" 

Letting someone hunt vs. 700 to drink beer while the others hunt is not letting you and 3 people come hunt in my book.

Thanks

ROBO


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

********* said:


> .......I can look down in my shorts and not feel the need to go shoot a giant WT. .....
> Z


LMMFAO!


----------



## capthook (Aug 8, 2004)

*Z*

You're a lucky man Zac, I looked down my pants and had to buy a big truck and book the African hunt to make up for my short comings! Acutally the wife bought the hunt for my 40th B-day, she figures at the rate I'm growing I've only got a couple more years to hunt.

Saw your face on the front cover of GCC today......nice, you know it's killing Conway.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

capthook said:


> Saw your face on the front cover of GCC today......nice, you know it's killing Conway.


I aint seen the article yet; what else is in there????

I understand; I got unintentional z listed from a buddy of mine. Its all good. LOL

Conway


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

> Saw your face on the front cover of GCC today......nice, you know it's killing Conway.


Yep, Im sure its killin him. And I didnt even have a GCC Visor on. LOL I thought that was a pre req? LOL Sorry bout the hijack but that was funny. We stopped in El Campo last night coming back from the woods and there it was. Wishin4fishin threw it up on the counter and told the gal if I autographed it would i get a discount. It was a funny moment watching her look at it, then at me, and back and forth. Course Im about 35lbs lighter than that pic now and I got a fuzzy chin again.

Z


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Guys, Golden Acres rep contacted me wanting to advertise here. 

I don't want this to turn into a big rucus, but what I saw on his site isn't hunting in my book. I turned him down, simply saying I would pass on this one.


----------

